# Versatel und - INKASSO!!



## sirobb (30 April 2006)

Hallo,

habe hier schon einiges zu Inkasso gelesen (wie hoch dürfen die Gebühren sein etc.), frage mich aber noch folgendes:

Wie geht das weiter seinen Gang nachdem man die Zahlungsaufforderung (sinngemäß: Zahlen Sie oder ALLES WIRD NOCH SCHLIMMER) vom Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen hat?

Ich streite mich mit Versatel um eine Forderung, die meiner Meinung nach nicht besteht. Versatel hat nach den üblichen Mahnungen jetzt ein Inkasso Unternehmen beauftragt. 

Die Forderung beläuft sich auf € 30. Mit Inkasso sind wir bei € 76 angekommen. Ich würde es nach Mahnbescheid und Widerspruch durchaus auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen. Mit wievielen Schreiben kann mich das Inkasso Unternehmen denn traktieren? Können die Kosten ins "Unermeßliche" steigen (hunderte von Euro) oder müssen sie irgendwann klagen? Gib es von Euch Erfahrungsberichte von 20 weiteren Mahnungen?

Und wie ist es mit der Schufa? Sollte ich doch zahlen, nur um nicht negativ eingetragen zu werden? Unter welchen Voraussetzungen gibts denn den Negativeintrag? (irgendne Summe?)

Bin dankbar für (auch nur kurze) Erläuterungen!


----------



## sascha (30 April 2006)

*AW: Versatel und - INKASSO!!*

zum Thema Schufa-Eintrag: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997&highlight=schufa


----------



## sirobb (30 April 2006)

*AW: Versatel und - INKASSO!!*

Danke.
So wie es aussieht ist es jetzt auch egal, ob ich zahle oder nicht, da ich schon in den Fängen der creditreform bin und die Inkassodaten auch bei Zahlung 4 Jahre gespeichert werden.

Es sei denn, ich versuche sie löschen zu lassen. Mal sehen, ob das klappt.
Unfassbar, dass bestrittene Forderungen weitergeleitet werden.


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Versatel und - INKASSO!!*

Wenn strittige Forderungen ans Inkasso weitergegeben werden, dann schreit das geradezu nach einer negativen Feststellungsklage.

Das erfordert aber leider etwas finanzielle Ausdauer, da man Kosten vorstrecken muß, die man nur als Sieger vom Unterlegenen einfordern kann.

MfG
L.


----------

